# Lanzarote cycle routes - starting Playa Blanca



## stevede (24 Mar 2014)

A bit last minute I know, but flying out to Lanzarote tomorrow (Tues 25th) for a week, staying in Playa Blanca

I have a road bike booked for 3 days whilst I am there, and wondered if anyone had any route suggestions, between 30 & 40 miles that I could consider.

I have one which takes me from Playa Blanca, up to El Golfo and then east across to Uga before heading back to resort. Approx 32 mls. Understandably, I don't want to do this exact same route 3 days running. Equally, I would like to stay on the quieter road wherever possible.

Any advice, knowledge or recommendations appreciated.

Regards

Steve


----------



## Simon_m (24 Mar 2014)

Hi there, looks like it is very windy there, hope you enjoy. I asked a simular question not long back and got this great response from member Jay Clock:

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/282300275 
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/282300307 we chnaged this from prev yrs due to the wind.. I would suggest this as a long hilly ride, avoiding the flatter drag back from Arieta http://ridewithgps.com/routes/3659333
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/282300345
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/282300408 most of IM route. full route starts by going east out of PDC then along the bypass, and at end does same again
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/282300472 10 mile tough TT course

I am off myself in May so would like to hear a report


----------



## stevede (24 Mar 2014)

Hi Simon 

Many thanks for your reply. We are staying in Playa Blanca, right on the south of the island so a little bit away from those routes. One does take in El Golfo though so I can sense check that against the one I have. http://connect.garmin.com/course/5675872

I'll let yo know how I go on

Regards

Steve


----------



## Simon_m (24 Mar 2014)

ah right yep right down the bottom, I'm sure you can find some fab rides and i am sure the bike shop where you are hiring your bike from will know of some good ones. You Garmin too? so you will map your routes? We are staying in Puerto Calero, which is just up from you on the south coast too.


----------



## smokeysmoo (24 Mar 2014)

We stayed in Tias when we visited the island in 2009 and I mainly went towards Playa Blanca or over to El Golfo or La Santa, (great bike shop in La Santa BTW).

I don't have any routes as I just followed my nose when I was there.

What I would say is take/get plenty of tubes as the lava aggregate can be a real pain in the @rse, watch the winds as they can be brutal, and if you goto La Santa don't come back via Montana Blanca without your climbing legs, IIRC it's about 8km of climbing!!

All that said Lanzarote has been the best cycling I've ever done, the roads, (on the whole), are superb, the locals give you loads of room, and the scenery can be spectacular, (if somewhat lunar).

Enjoy, I'm not jealous at all


----------



## Simon_m (24 Mar 2014)

nice to know about inner tubes. 
I asked before but didn't get an answer. Can you take the small Co2 "bulbs" to put air in your tires in the aircraft hold?? i guess you can?


----------



## stevede (24 Mar 2014)

Thanks for the info, and for the heads up re the tubes. My bike bike hire shop says I get a repair kit, pump, along with rescue if needed. Not sure if me wimping out on a hill will count . http://www.papagayobike.com/en/bike-rental

I may take a couple of additional patches with me just in case.

Just had a look on the map at Mancha Blanca, and it's quite a bit further north than I will be going, having said that, there's still no shortage of hills.

3 routes I have done (including one up the the marina at Peurto Calero)

http://connect.garmin.com/course/6033141
http://connect.garmin.com/course/6033058
http://connect.garmin.com/course/5675872

Dependent on how I go on, I may do route day 1, shorter, local explore day 2 and then another of the routes day 3.

I'll be sure to update on my return. Oh, and a couple of these for good measure 

Regards

Steve


----------



## Simon_m (25 Mar 2014)

ooo it is pretty hilly!


----------



## jay clock (25 Mar 2014)

Was about to reply but seen that my reputation precedes me!


----------



## jay clock (25 Mar 2014)

Re CO2 the basic answer is NO on the way out and yes (max 2 on the way back). That was LGW several times with Easyjet


----------



## Simon_m (25 Mar 2014)

lol yes your famous! 
thanks for the relpy regarding the bulbs, that's a shame, I guess I can pick some up out there as I use them rather than a small pump.


----------



## stevede (28 Mar 2014)

Well, first ride today nearly didn't happen because of the weather, but it eventually brightened up.

Very nice Cannondale Evo1 on hire and it rides superbly. Did 36 miles & 2,600ft of climbing (there's some bloomin big hills).

Smokeysmoo, you were correct on 2 of your 3 observations. The scenery is spectacular, more so than on a coach, the locals give you room, (the hire cars could start a whole new thread), but you were wrong on the winds. Brutal doesn't even come close 

few beers tonight and try route 2 tomorrow.

Regards

Steve


----------



## Simon_m (31 Mar 2014)

nice to know. winds not looking too bad this week, although the gusts do. Rain shower tomorrow? Is the climbing steep or just long? Sounds very hard, yikes! Enjoy


----------



## stevede (31 Mar 2014)

winds now dropped & temp has risen, still a cooling breeze.

Hills are in 2 flavours, long & gentle which are fine, especially with a tail wind. I did miss read one route though and ended up at the bottom of a hill where even the cars were struggling. I admit to walking up that one.

cafés by the sea in El Golfo are worth the climbs.

regards

Steve


----------



## Simon_m (1 Apr 2014)

Sounds great lucky thing. Will make a note of the bad hill then! happy tailwinds


----------



## Simon_m (11 May 2014)

stevede said:


> winds now dropped & temp has risen, still a cooling breeze.
> 
> Hills are in 2 flavours, long & gentle which are fine, especially with a tail wind. I did miss read one route though and ended up at the bottom of a hill where even the cars were struggling. I admit to walking up that one.
> 
> ...


Hi there, just back from Lanzarote, wow crazy winds!! Hills are nice but the wind, dangerous at times! I have my garmin routes if you want to have a look


----------

